# Trying to change capture date



## perottol

Hi, 

I'm working with some scanned negatives, and trying to change the capture time on the photos, but I must say I'm confused. In the Metadata panel I have Metadata Date, Date Time Original, Date Time Digitized and Date Time. In the Grid View "View Option" I have set the bottom label to show the "Capture Date/time".

Before I try to change the date:
- Metadata Date: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
- Date Time Original: 31.12.1999 11:31:16
- Date Time Digitized: 31.12.1999 11:31:16
- Date Time: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
- Thumbnail date: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3

Now I 
- choose "Metadata -&gt; Edit Capture time"
- check for "Adjust to a specified date and time"
- Set corrected time to "'1.'1.2''' 13:'':''"
- Press "Change"
- Press ctrl+s to save this to the file

The new dates becomes now:
- Metadata Date: 13.11.2''9 1':'8:31 (this is now)
 - Date Time Original: '1.'1.2''' 13:'':''
 - Date Time Digitized: '1.'1.2''' 13:'':''
 - Date Time: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
 - Thumbnail date: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3

I'm a bit confused about what all the different dates are for, and why I can't change the capture time on the thumbnail.

Can anyone help me out on this one?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

What are you using to view those dates?


----------



## perottol

The metadata panel in the Library Lightroom 3 Beta. The panel is set to show "All".


----------



## Denis Pagé

Not sure if this will help you but give a look at this tip from our Tips & Tricks section: Entering "date/time of original" in the EXIF data block of scanned TIFFs


----------



## perottol

Hi Denis, and thanks for your link. But, unfortunately, I did not help. I'm still not able to change the "Date time" or the date shown on the thumb in grid view.

The photos are jpegs.


----------



## perottol

Here I have some pictures showing what I mean.


In grid view the photos are set to show the "Capture date", and also sort by this date:
[img width=339 height=6'']http://snotpope.com/downloads/perotto/forumbilder/dateproblem3.jpg[/img]
(http://snotpope.com/downloads/perotto/forumbilder/dateproblem3.jpg)


In the metadata panel I have three different dates, and also a date on the picture (whn I press "i" to show this info):

[img width=6'' height=449]http://snotpope.com/downloads/perotto/forumbilder/dateproblem1.jpg[/img]
(http://snotpope.com/downloads/perotto/forumbilder/dateproblem1.jpg)


When I try to change the capture time with the dialogue box shown below, I'm still not able to change the capture time shown on the thumbnails, and also the date used to sort the pictures. 

[img width=6'' height=266]http://snotpope.com/downloads/perotto/forumbilder/dateproblem2.jpg[/img]
(http://snotpope.com/downloads/perotto/forumbilder/dateproblem2.jpg)


The most important issue for me is to get lr to sort the pictures right. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## perottol

I found one possible (but not good) solution. If I rename the files to the date and time it chooses the right time. This way I can sort by filename, but I dont find this to be a good solution.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I see what you mean when you say Thumbnail Date now - that wasn't ringing a bell before. 

I hadn't noticed we're talking about the beta - there's a known bug in the beta with the capture time field being mapped incorrectly. That should be fixed in the final release.


----------



## perottol

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=8375.msg56998#msg56998 date=1258487252]
... - there's a known bug in the beta with the capture time field being mapped incorrectly. That should be fixed in the final release.
[/quote]
Aah... That's good to hear. Then I know im not doing anything wrong. I'll have to wit then. Thanks.


----------



## kahon

*Change capture date*

Hi,
Maybe it is not posible here. I'm not sure. But you could use a free application to do it.

It is to modify capture date of exif data.
http://code.google.com/p/capturedatejpgmodifier/downloads/list

And you can modifify names of files with this other:
http://code.google.com/p/photosmixer/

Best



perottol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm working with some scanned negatives, and trying to change the capture time on the photos, but I must say I'm confused. In the Metadata panel I have Metadata Date, Date Time Original, Date Time Digitized and Date Time. In the Grid View "View Option" I have set the bottom label to show the "Capture Date/time".
> 
> Before I try to change the date:
> - Metadata Date: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
> - Date Time Original: 31.12.1999 11:31:16
> - Date Time Digitized: 31.12.1999 11:31:16
> - Date Time: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
> - Thumbnail date: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
> 
> Now I
> - choose "Metadata -&gt; Edit Capture time"
> - check for "Adjust to a specified date and time"
> - Set corrected time to "'1.'1.2''' 13:'':''"
> - Press "Change"
> - Press ctrl+s to save this to the file
> 
> The new dates becomes now:
> - Metadata Date: 13.11.2''9 1':'8:31 (this is now)
> - Date Time Original: '1.'1.2''' 13:'':''
> - Date Time Digitized: '1.'1.2''' 13:'':''
> - Date Time: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
> - Thumbnail date: 12.11.2''9 15:18:'3
> 
> I'm a bit confused about what all the different dates are for, and why I can't change the capture time on the thumbnail.
> 
> Can anyone help me out on this one?


----------

